# How about the picture?



## Twist_su (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2017)

Hmm, pretty good tonal range.
You got the moment right on ... I think the image does need cropping.


----------



## Twist_su (Sep 6, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, pretty good tonal range.
> You got the moment right on ... I think the image does need cropping.


What should be cropping you think?


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2017)

Hmm, cut out left/right ... go vertical ... maybe even square ... just try it out.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2017)

Good subject, but the vignette looks a bit strong.


----------



## tim.bennett (Sep 7, 2017)

The definition in the cloud is nice but maybe a bit strong.  Which distracts slightly from the fantastic capture of the horse. If you crop maintaining the original ratio and orientation but fill the frame with the length of the horse it might feel a little more balanced.


----------



## Designer (Sep 7, 2017)

Twist_su said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, pretty good tonal range.
> ...


The horse and rider are mainly vertical, so if you cut off the extra space on either side, you get this:  



 

Your original may have been perfectly straight, but I turned it a little according to my eye.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice capture. The horse and rider is such a strong visual that I  could go either way on the crop. I like Designer's edit but your original isn't bad either as it gives more environmental context to the scene.


----------



## limr (Sep 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice capture. The horse and rider is such a strong visual that I  could go either way on the crop. I like Designer's edit but your original isn't bad either as it gives more environmental context to the scene.



This ^^^  I understand the suggestion to crop, but I really like the sweeping scenery and feel that it gives the image more of a story (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Twist_su (Sep 7, 2017)

You are right! It more great after cut off the extra space on either side.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2017)

limr said:


> This ^^^  I understand the suggestion to crop, but I really like the sweeping scenery and feel that it gives the image more of a story (for lack of a better word).



Square crop ... I just imagined it shot with a Rolleiflex on Kodak Panatomic-X.


----------



## Twist_su (Sep 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice capture. The horse and rider is such a strong visual that I  could go either way on the crop. I like Designer's edit but your original isn't bad either as it gives more environmental context to the scene.


Yes ! But if it affect to highlight the focus, more environmental in picture.


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 8, 2017)

_Very _nice picture. I also like Designer's edit, but I'd crop it more on the right, and leave two thirds open on the left. The horse needs somewhere to go, and that means space. To my eye -- and this is preference, _not_ a rule -- if the horse is _too _centered, it looks like a statue. Space=Rhythm.


----------

